# # 16 heads



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

When I put the heads on I had all the head bolts including 4 stud/ 2 for each side, type head bolts. Was a little confused as to where these would go so just bolted them on each corner of the outside part of the heads. After more thought, I'm thinking they might go inside/ underneath the valve cover ....any thought guys?


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't recall seeing any studded head bolts under the valve covers. But as soon as I say something like like that, somebody usually comes on, saying that they had a factory engine with exactly the thing I said wasn't factory.

So, I'll just leave it at: I don't recall seeing any. 

I have seen aftermarket bolt sets with different numbers of studded bolts in the set. There can be various reasons for needing a stud on some of the bolts which are not under the valve cover. 

1967 79 Pontiac Factory D Port Cylinder Head Bolts Bolt Set 400 455 RAM Air 3 HO | eBay

pontiac 400 head bolts | eBay

I have a couple of pics of rebuilt engines showing studs on the front 2 bolts. But that don't mean they came from the factory that way. I think they were used on some engines for accessory brackets, such as the AC compressor.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

gtoearl said:


> When I put the heads on I had all the head bolts including 4 stud/ 2 for each side, type head bolts. Was a little confused as to where these would go so just bolted them on each corner of the outside part of the heads. After more thought, I'm thinking they might go inside/ underneath the valve cover ....any thought guys?


-long studded headbolt near #1 cyl exhaust... Neg battery cable grounds here.
-long studded headbolt near #2 cyl exhaust... AC bracket
-long studded headbolt on passenger side, above center ex port. 

AC bracket attached on the latter two. Even standard performance D port engines WITHOUT factory AC received these studs, in those two locations, as at least the '68 and later Pontiac V8's were factory assembled at the engine plant with the studs in place, in case factory AC was optioned.

-short studded bolts attach on driver side head on either side of center exhaust ports. The studded portion attach the exhaust preheated shroud on '68-81 and Pontiac V8's

2 studded bolts were also used under each valve cover to attach the oildeflectors on nearly all mid '60's -72 D port engines, as well as '71-72 roundport engines (455 HO's). Mid 70's-81 Pontiac V8 valve covers gained spotted welded in oil drippers in the valve covers, and when this came about, there were no more studded bolts under the valve covers.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is the heads before install...don't see where stud head bolts would hold an oil defector...maybe I don't have them or need them... I do have 66 valve covers with 5/8" gaskets for clearance...


----------

